# Keskin KT1 and porsche calipers



## kai.od.ua (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi guys.
I'm going upgrade my brakes but leave my rims.
My rims are Keskin KT1 17x8.5J ET35. Spacers 10mm. So, final ET- 25.
I've got 2 options with calipers: 4 pot or 6 pot (for 17 inch rims). But I doubt about fitment. 
Anybody have experience with this combination?


----------



## kai.od.ua (Aug 16, 2009)

made measurements between caliper and rim. It's 2см (0,79 inch).
Is it enough space?


----------



## Dr.Jeff (Oct 30, 2013)

Although I cannot offer a direct answer to your question, keep in mind the caliper may require some extra space for movement (if it is a floating caliper arrangement). Also be sure it has enough air space for proper cooling. Sounds like a nice set-up...any pictures?


----------



## kai.od.ua (Aug 16, 2009)

It's not the best setup due the small radius of the rotor, I'm afraid.
There is some photo from the BORA which one has the same configuration.


----------



## Dr.Jeff (Oct 30, 2013)

Just by looking at your pictures, I would think the 4-piston calipers would be more than sufficient for that size rotor. I'm sure there must be a technical way to calculate the correct formula of swept area of the rotor to brake pad contact area, clamping force of the caliper, rotor thermal efficiency, wheel size, vehicle mass, etc., etc.. But I'm sure a 4-piston set-up will provide all the braking ability you will ever need on a small street vehicle. Anything more is adding unwanted weight to the unsprung mass. It might be different if you are building a full racing vehicle, but bigger is not always better. Furthermore the extra clearance with the 4-piston calipers might be a better choice for the size of wheels you are running; it might actually perform better due to the added air circulation allowed. These are just my thoughts, perhaps someone else can offer all of the technical formulas to help further. Post pictures of your completed set-up.


----------



## kai.od.ua (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi.
With my new brake setup I need 17mm spacers. So, I have to get new rims with better design.
Tried BBS. Sit good.


----------



## Dr.Jeff (Oct 30, 2013)

Impressive rotors!

What are you doing to up-grade the rear brakes? Keep in mind that balance between the fronts and rears is vital. Even if you add an adjustable bias valve, the extra front brakes won't be much good without better rears; the bias would need to be turned toward the rear so much that the fronts won't be doing much.

Also remember to match the master cylinder to whatever you end up with, both front and rear. The bore of it needs to offer enough fluid volume for the increased calipers' capacity, but not so much as to make the pedal stroke too short. There is a way to calculate this but you'll have to search online to find it.

Curious what kind of power the car has to need all of these brakes?


----------



## kai.od.ua (Aug 16, 2009)

The car no so powerful. About 200 tdi hp. When I will get experience as pilot I will add additional 50+ hp to step to another time attack class.
Probably better way is stay with OEM rotor size with 4pot calipers. But i choosed what I choosed ). 
Rear rotors, I don't decide yet. Probably 2pc 300mm one. But I don't know which calipers to choose.
I read on vortex that one guy on jetta with 6 pot conversion use with success transporter/ touareg master cylinder and brake booster.


----------



## kai.od.ua (Aug 16, 2009)

At last I did it! ))) But with another rims.
But I have to use huge spacers and +2.5 srs fenders.


----------

